# bottom bracket compatibility of caad 10



## RAFIUDEEN

Hi,
Just bought a caad 10 frame set wanted to know if sram red bb is compatible since i wanted to put sram red components on it also whether which rotor bottom bracket and crankset is compatible with the caad 10


----------



## Wookiebiker

It has a BB30 bottom bracket ... so if you purchase a BB30 SRAM Red Crank, it should be a direct fit/swap.

As for the Rotor crank ... again, look for a BB30 crank. Otherwise you will need an adapter if it's a BB386 crank or a regular GPX style axle.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

thanks friend what about the cannondale Hollowgram SiSL2 Crankset New 2013 Standard and Compact Spiderings r they better than rotor or sram??


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

the bb has no threading and is 78 mm wide externally so is it a press fit or standard fit


----------



## Wookiebiker

If it's a stock US CAAD10 it should have a standard (non press fit) BB30 bottom bracket that's 68mm wide.

The new Cannondale cranks should be a direct fit ... as to whether it's better than the SRAM or Rotor, that's debatable. It's likely lighter, but better when it comes to cranks is very subjective. If you have the money ... sure, why not. If you don't, the others are more than fine.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

wookie thanks a zillion for taking the time to answer my questions my cannondale does not have threaded bb ....so i guessed press fit just wanted to know what u meant by standard bb30 is it threaded this is where my confusion lies


----------



## metoou2

PressFit 30 BB;
qty (2) 30mm bearings are pressed into nylon cups. The nylon cups are then pressed into the shell of the bike. The shell of the bike will have a 46mm inside diameter.
see;
http://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-pressfit-30-bb

Standard BB30 bottom bracket;
qty (2) 30mm bearings are pressed directly into the shell. The shell of the bike will have a 30mm inside diameter. 
see;
http://www.bb30standard.com/

PressFit 30 AND BB30 Standard bottom brackets (shells) are smooth with NO threads inside the bike.

read through the links I provided, it will become more understandable


----------



## NWS Alpine

RAFIUDEEN said:


> thanks friend what about the cannondale Hollowgram SiSL2 Crankset New 2013 Standard and Compact Spiderings r they better than rotor or sram??


That is the best possible crankset you can put on the CAAD. I just installed last years SiSL with some Praxis rings and it's so light and stiff. Looks so good on a Cannondale too.


----------



## metoou2

+ 1
The Hollowgram is the hottest crank made.
Especially when looking for a crank to go on a Cannondale.


----------



## EarthMan

Hi guys,


' am currently in the process of building my CAAD10 2014 project.
Was going to install Ultegra 11s groupset on her, now I know that the spindle on SHIMANO is 24mm which will not fit directly on my 30mm bb, so my friend bought a Problem Solver adapter to fit the crankset. Then my question now is can we install the SRAM 12A BB30-PRESSFIT 30 79/83mm bearings into it using the Problem Solver adapter or .... We can directly use this SRAM BB30-PRESSFIT 30 on it with Ultegra crankset to be use???

Hoping you guys can enlightened me.

Thanks!!!


----------

